# Opinion about this breeder



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone heard of them? Thoughts?

http://www.gingersmaltese.com


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, please let us help you find a good breeder. Are you willing to drive or fly to pick up a baby? Let us know your specs and we can direct you to reputable breeders that our members have had experience with. 

I live in North Carolina and this breeder doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've never heard of them, nor would I want to.

First I noticed they do UKC, no idea what that is...
Second, Maltese & "Maltipoos"
Third, Paypal

They also had puppies born in November that they are possibly selling for Christmas Eve!! :eek2_gelb2: :smmadder: :bysmilie: If they were born on November 1st (best case scenario) they wouldn't even be 8 weeks old by then  I think that's not even legal!

Check the AMA site and see if there's anyone *near *you, if they don't have any available they may be able to direct you elsewhere or to someone closer. 

If you are looking at websites, here are some examples of what Reputable breeder sites will look like. They have their Maltese, Pedigrees, Show info, etc...

Richelieu Maltese
Bellarata Maltese
Rhapsody Maltese

Or you can give us some info (price, location, able to fly, Male/Female, etc...) and we will be more than happy to help direct you to some wonderful breeders!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here we go again. You've ALREADY been given useful information. 

You are not taking previous advice, so why continue to ask for more?

As for the link you just posted. Give me a break. They will deliver the
dog, in a basket, with balloons, for a $15 fee ~ LOL

I suggest you stop starting threads, and actually take the advice, you
were given in April.

If it is for a special occasion or if you would just like for us to, we will bring the puppy to you in a basket with balloons and a card for an eIf it is for a special occasion or if you would just like for us to, we will bring the puppy to you in a basket with balloons and a card for an extra $15.00.xtra $15.00.


----------



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

3Malt,

If you don't have anything good to say, please stay out of my thread.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 11 2008, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687670


> 3Malt,
> 
> If you don't have anything good to say, please stay out of my thread.[/B]


She is just passionate about this stuff. She has rescued so many dogs that have been the victims of unscrupulous breeders and uninformed buyers. The folks here just want to see you get a wonderful puppy from a reputable breeder. Or, have you considered a rescue maltese. You can also check this site for great rescues that are saving dogs everyday! The philosophy here is to discourage these puppymill operations and breeders that are in it for the money only, and don't really care about this breed (or any other for that matter) :flowers: Peace and good luck!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont know this breeder at all but judging from the website, this person sells "maltipoo" puppies. This is a big red flag to me. Please be very careful about that. Any breeder who would intentionally mix dogs and cross breed is not doing so for the betterment of the breed. Please stay away!! HTH!


----------



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear lord! Balloons and a basket? Selling puppies born in November for Christmas?????????

No wonder Deb is frustrated! We are trying really hard to help you, but you don't seem to be listening our advice. :smpullhair:

If you want to find a breeder in North Carolina, this is the only breeder you should consider:

http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltes...TESE/index.html


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 11 2008, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687721


> Oh, dear lord! Balloons and a basket? Selling puppies born in November for Christmas?????????
> 
> No wonder Deb is frustrated! We are trying really hard to help you, but you don't seem to be listening our advice. :smpullhair:
> 
> ...



Good Post Marj.

You get what you pay for, and you'll be paid back in full with heartbreak and misery. Go to the American Maltese Association's website and choose a breeder from the list they provide. I don't know if you're purposely starting these threads just to piss people off or what. You've been guided in the right direction yet you're still lost! I just don't get it. If you can't afford a dog from a reputable breeder then either stop looking and stop asking the boards opinion or go for the first cheap dog you find.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 11 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687669


> Here we go again. You've ALREADY been given useful information.
> 
> You are not taking previous advice, so why continue to ask for more?
> 
> ...



Yes, Deb, but he can pay for the balloons with Paypal! :behindsofa: :yield:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Dec 11 2008, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687788


> You've been guided in the right direction yet you're still lost![/B]



Here you go: [attachment=45340:CoolClips_wb022732.gif]


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I gotta back Deb on this one as well. We've already suggested a rescue, and that advice has obviously gone in one ear and directly out the other. We've told him how much a well-bred dog will cost, and the basics of what to look for. 

Sure, he can post and ask "Is this breeder okay?" all day long, but this would go a lot faster if he would just give us his specifications, we can keep an eye out for what he wants and let him know where to go. Of course, that won't happen, because he won't LISTEN. :smilie_tischkante: 

Besides the fact that his current dog is eight years old, and a tiny baby puppy is probably not a good fit for his situation.... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm really not trying to be harsh, but you're starting to try my patience. In my opinion you are going to be hard pressed to find a reputable and ethical breeder anywhere but at the AMA's website.

Like others have said, try one of the many reputable Maltese rescue sites and find a baby there. Rescue is the most wonderful feeling you could ever, ever imagine. Sure, you might have more medical bills and a harder time in some aspects of raising a rescue but the payback is paid in full with love and a feeling you can't get from buying a dog.

Good luck and let us know when you get your new addition.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 11 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687669


> Here we go again. You've ALREADY been given useful information.
> 
> You are not taking previous advice, so why continue to ask for more?
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: BALLOONS :brownbag:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 12 2008, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687840


> I gotta back Deb on this one as well. We've already suggested a rescue, and that advice has obviously gone in one ear and directly out the other. We've told him how much a well-bred dog will cost, and the basics of what to look for.
> 
> Sure, he can post and ask "Is this breeder okay?" all day long, but this would go a lot faster if he would just give us his specifications, we can keep an eye out for what he wants and let him know where to go. Of course, that won't happen, because he won't LISTEN. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Besides the fact that his current dog is eight years old, and a tiny baby puppy is probably not a good fit for his situation.... :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



I'm with you and everyone on this...it would be soooooooooooooooo much easier if he asked, for suggestions of a breeder, based on his specifications.

I clicked on that site and had to click right off.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not sure that suggesting a good breeder would even help because obviously there's no interest in taking any advice. What a shame.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey listen,
Soak up all the advice and listen closely and soon you will know the difference when you look at a breeders site what is reputable and what isn't.
Trust me if I could learn anyone can :goof: 
You keep posting these websites after getting a load of advice, so I see some are frustrated, but really just look for the parents and health testing , all reputable breeders have this info on their site. Listen and listen and before ya know it you will be a pro :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :biggrin:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 12 2008, 05:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687907


> Hey listen,
> Soak up all the advice and listen closely and soon you will know the difference when you look at a breeders site what is reputable and what isn't.
> Trust me if I could learn anyone can :goof:
> You keep posting these websites after getting a load of advice, so I see some are frustrated, but really just look for the parents and health testing , all reputable breeders have this info on their site. Listen and listen and before ya know it you will be a pro :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :woohoo2: :biggrin:[/B]



:goodpost:


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 11 2008, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687656


> Has anyone heard of them? Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.gingersmaltese.com[/B]


I have never heard of them but from their site I would stay far faaaaaaaaaar away from them.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

The lady I bought Zoe and Bella from called me a couple days ago and said she has an available female puppy. She (Jeanne from Spunsilk Maltese) is very reputable. www.spunsilkmaltese.org I wish you the best in finding the right puppy for you.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 11 2008, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687670


> 3Malt,
> 
> If you don't have anything good to say, please stay out of my thread.[/B]



First off, sorry for the late response. And yes, I did look at the site, inside, and out.

Hmmmm, looking for something nice to say. Nothing comes to mind. Sorry. 

If you're looking for only "good" responses, then call your mom.

This is an open forum, and I WILL NOT stay out of any thread. 

Also, quit PM'ing me, and keep your "Potty Mouth" to yourself.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 12 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688207


> QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 11 2008, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687670





> 3Malt,
> 
> If you don't have anything good to say, please stay out of my thread.[/B]



First off, sorry for the late response. And yes, I did look at the site, inside, and out.

Hmmmm, looking for something nice to say. Nothing comes to mind. Sorry. 

If you're looking for only "good" responses, then call your mom.

This is an open forum, and I WILL NOT stay out of any thread. 

Also, quit PM'ing me, and keep your "Potty Mouth" to yourself.
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG! He's pm'ing you? And cursing? What a loser!

I'm done. Anybody got a fork? [attachment=45362:fork.gif]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 12 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688207


> QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 11 2008, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687670





> 3Malt,
> 
> If you don't have anything good to say, please stay out of my thread.[/B]



First off, sorry for the late response. And yes, I did look at the site, inside, and out.

Hmmmm, looking for something nice to say. Nothing comes to mind. Sorry. 

If you're looking for only "good" responses, then call your mom.

This is an open forum, and I WILL NOT stay out of any thread. 

Also, quit PM'ing me, and keep your "Potty Mouth" to yourself.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Deb
I am sorry I didn't see this earlier, Iam usually good at his stuff :biggrin: 
I am sorry but you should not being PMiing people and saying CRAPOLA, I put my neck out for you and I was really nice and concerned and I really thought you were genuine, but your not. You need to stop and have some respect and maybe get a life now, it's horrible how you are acting and then getting my sympathy which takes alot to give :w00t: I am really offended and pissed off, :angry: :angry: 
Now stop being a baby and be nice miss missy :blink: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

appstate98,

Are you in North Carolina? I was browsing Maltese sites at work (no surprise there!), and 

I noticed that Silkess Maltese has an adorable, three-year-old female available for only $500!

She has already been spayed and had her dental, and she gets along well with other dogs,

according to her breeder. True, she's not a puppy, but because you have a senior Malt in you

home, I think he'd appreciate a more mature three-year-old than, say, a rambunctious 12-week-old 

puppy.  Please give Silkess a call!!

http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltese/newarrivals/


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Zoe and Bella's mom @ Dec 12 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688079


> The lady I bought Zoe and Bella from called me a couple days ago and said she has an available female puppy. She (Jeanne from Spunsilk Maltese) is very reputable. www.spunsilkmaltese.org I wish you the best in finding the right puppy for you.
> 
> ginny & zoe & bella[/B]



Oh jeanne is a sweetheart! I didn't know your girls came from there! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I always heard that people who use profanity are just ignorant ... they aren't smart enough to know the words to express themselves correctly.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Can I just say something ...

Max was 7 1/2 years old when we got Bella - I never thought he would react the way he did with her - he actually took on the "Father" role and taught her so much ..

Sooo it is possible for an older dog to adapt to a younger one - maybe not in all cases but it can happen.

As far as harassing Deb - not nice ... I suggest you stop pm/ing her before you get yourself into deeper trouble ...

This is a great website with great people and advice - I am sure you don't want to get permanently blocked.

There is advice here that you should really listen to - *good as gold *but if you can't - go ahead and buy the puppy you want but don't come back crying to us ...

There are a couple of very glamourous pet shops in California that the rich and famous buy their malts from - I am sure they'll ship you a dog if you desire.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 13 2008, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688706


> Can I just say something ...
> 
> Max was 7 1/2 years old when we got Bella - I never thought he would react the way he did with her - he actually took on the "Father" role and taught her so much ..
> 
> ...



Great post, Lina.


----------

